# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  دكتور أحمد الدهشان ...ألف مبروك الزفاف السعيد

## د.شيماء عطاالله

نبارك لزملينا العزيز الدكتور أحمد الدهشان (مراقب قسم الاقتصاد والمالية العامة بالمنتدى) 

والمدرس المساعد بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق

بمناسبة زفاف سيادته اليوم مع خالص دعواتنا له بالسعادة الدائمة 

 :Twohearts:  :Withlove:

----------


## shimaa fadel

mabrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook
3leeeeeeeeeeeeeeekm :Twohearts:  :Twohearts:  :Twohearts:  :Withlove:  :Twohearts:  :M20(32):  :M20(32):  :M20(32):

----------


## لارين

ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووك دكتور أحمد 

 :Tulips2:  :Tulips2:  :Tulips2: 

 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## hazem mohamed

ألف مبروك يا دكتور

 :Tulips:  :Tulips:

----------

